# leopard gecko growth rate



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

how long does it take for my gecko to grow full size?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

It will be between 9 months and a year. There are no exact figures really.

The colours on the gecko will continue to change long after it had reached adulthood


----------

